# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите найти конфигурации от Хьюмен/Human/ХС (Беларусь)

## Zwe3do4et

Помогите найти обновления до последних версий конфигурации Моя бухгалтерия 8 и Управление торговлей от Хьюмен/Human/ХС (Беларусь)

----------


## Garry1926

Помогите  пожалуйста найти конфигурации от Хьюмен/Human(Беларусь)

    Помогите найти обновления до последних версий конфигурации Моя бухгалтерия 8 и Управление торговлей от Хьюмен/Human (Беларусь)

----------


## komich

https://disk.yandex.by/d/n8dA5FFP3G9tW4/1c/1Cv8/Humen

----------


## DiasA

Если лицензии закончились на ХС Моя Бухгалтерия 8, а ключ USB есть - можжно сгенерить валидный "Абонентский номер", что аналогично продлению(покупке) лицензии.

----------

